# first show of the year!



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Today was the first show of year and let me tell you we TANKED it I DQ in trail because Champ thought it would be funny to not lope or jog:evil:. My western pleasure class went well actually! got 2 out of 8. Horsemanship was pitiful. I didnt know it could get so bad after all that practice but I got 3rd because he walked nicely and spun properly otherwise we just :-x. So first show I mentioned to embarres myself and my horse:hide:. Thank goodness there werent many people there and my friend had some of the same problems. Next Saturday is my fav show of the year and its really fun maybe it will be better.
Anyways enough of the self pity. That was my day!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Dont be too hard on yourself , it was the first show of the season. I went to cheer on some girls that ride with my daughters instructor on Sat. Her girls did great but there were many horses that were keyed up, it was really windy and kinda drizzly at the show plus it was the first time a lot them got out and about.
Look forward to the next show , you will do better ....good luck!


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

I second RadHenry09's sentiments. First show of the season is like the first ride of the season - you never know how things will go. And it takes a while to get truly in the swing of things. The important thing is you and Champ did it, and now you have the second show to look forward too


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, this weekend was a bit chilly for first shows. Horses were jumping around like pin ball machines at our show. If you stayed mounted, you did well!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm sorry your first show didn't go all to well. If it makes you feel any better I MESSED UP the same showmanship pattern from last year in the EXACT same way at the first show LOL :lol: that pattern & I are doomed! LOL watch it will show up at the last show as well or something LOL.


----------

